# Good lens for video? (Beginner)



## Danny_511 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys, im 16 and I want to start experimenting with dslr videos. This is my first dslr but im a self taught photographer and ive been doing it for about a year. Ive won a couple competitions and was a finalist in a worldwide highschool and college photography contest. Idk if that has anything at all to do with what im gonna ask about, but., idk I thought it'd help introducing myself. 

anyways, I used to use a nikom l810 point and shoot to shoot little BS videos for my friends but needless to say, the 720p from the little CCD sensor didnt do much. Now that I have a DSLR, I want to start doing more serious videos. The kids out here (chicago) all think they're rappers and in turn, want music videos. I mean, if I do photo shoots AND videos, ill have a nice little source of income. Ok, im rambling again. My current camera is a Canon T1i, yes I know, its not the best but its all I could afford amd it gets the job done. Im planning on investing in a 160 led video light and a lens. My problem is, idk what kind of lens to look for that's good for video. Im assuming something with a wide angle right? I guess I won't need a zoom because, well zooming in videos just looks stupid. 

I know this is a lot and I apologize for not just getting to the point, I figured you guys would want a little outside info. Any help at all would be great.

P.S please, dont tell me "you should've bought this camera so you can do this" etc. I understand this camera doesnt have a mic jack, I wouldnt need one for music videos since im just going to overlap the song onto the video.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 8, 2013)

What's your budget? I find the Sigma 17-70 to be great, but I also have a Canon 17-85 for sale 

-Ken Turner


----------



## Danny_511 (Apr 8, 2013)

TheKenTurner said:


> What's your budget? I find the Sigma 17-70 to be great, but I also have a Canon 17-85 for sale
> 
> -Ken Turner



About 140-180.


----------



## tegeltka (Apr 9, 2013)

For your purposes I would suggest you get _any_ zoom lens at the top of your budget to help you discover different focal lengths.  Later, when having more experience (and munney!) you can add to your arsenal but first you'll have to learn. If you shoot everything wide in the music video, it will be noticable and more often than not, boring. 



Danny_511 said:


> I understand this camera doesnt have a mic jack, I wouldnt need one for music videos since im just going to overlap the song onto the video.


Good. One of the main things to screw up your video so it feels like it's done by an amateur is to record sound with your DSLR. Always try to get separate sound. If you're shooting music videos then the band will provide sound for you so you can just shoot silent.

Another idea, in my place, the photo stores can rent you most 1st class lenses for a day or two for reasonably low price. If you know the shoot doesn't last very long, you can consider that option as well. If things don't work out, you'll still have your money.

Edit: well, maybe not "1st class" after seeing the budget. Still, everything I said, applies.

Also forgot to say: it's great that you've started so early! Don't give up no matter what. Who knows where you'll be in ten years. The main thing you can do right now if you're serious about filmmaking/photography is practice, all the time, everywhere.


----------



## Danny_511 (Apr 9, 2013)

tegeltka said:


> For your purposes I would suggest you get _any_ zoom lens at the top of your budget to help you discover different focal lengths.  Later, when having more experience (and munney!) you can add to your arsenal but first you'll have to learn. If you shoot everything wide in the music video, it will be noticable and more often than not, boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was looking into a 28-105 USM II from canon for 150. But I figured such a large zoom would be useless. My mom told me about the rental thing too, im going to look into it asap. Thank you


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry, the 28-105 doesn't seem that good for video. You won't use that focal length. You want something more like an 18-55. As you film, you will probably find yourself using wider focal lengths. 

That lens also does not appear to have any stabilization. If you can only afford $150 for a lens, I assume you can't get a stabilizer. A stabilized lens is a lot more needed for a lens with that much zoom.

-Ken Turner


----------



## Danny_511 (Apr 9, 2013)

TheKenTurner said:


> Sorry, the 28-105 doesn't seem that good for video. You won't use that focal length. You want something more like an 18-55. As you film, you will probably find yourself using wider focal lengths.
> 
> That lens also does not appear to have any stabilization. If you can only afford $150 for a lens, I assume you can't get a stabilizer. A stabilized lens is a lot more needed for a lens with that much zoom.
> 
> -Ken Turner



I can spend more, im just trying to save up. I can get the 18-55mm for 104.85 brand new on ebay.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 9, 2013)

If you don't already have the 18-55, what do you have?


----------



## Danny_511 (Apr 9, 2013)

TheKenTurner said:


> If you don't already have the 18-55, what do you have?



I had a few eos film cameras before I decided to shoot digital. I have the 35-80.


----------



## brunerww (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Danny - the fastest and widest lens you can get on your budget is the Canon EF-S 40mm f2.8 STM ($179 new at Amazon, $162 at BigValue on eBay).  It's a focal length you already have covered, but it is better in low light than your 35-80.

Here is a music video example of what it can do (please watch at 1080p):






I have shot with this lens, and it produces great results with EOS digital cameras.

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## Danny_511 (Apr 12, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Hi Danny - the fastest and widest lens you can get on your budget is the Canon EF-S 40mm f2.8 STM ($179 new at Amazon, $162 at BigValue on eBay).  It's a focal length you already have covered, but it is better in low light than your 35-80.
> 
> Here is a music video example of what it can do (please watch at 1080p):
> 
> ...



Nice, im definitely gonna try and find one.


----------



## OLaA (Apr 12, 2013)

You should look into some vintage glass with EOS adapters.  Adapters can be found for around $6 each.  Vintage glass gives you a couple different advantages.  Quality glass at low cost, and the focus rings are usually a lot more suitable for video.  They also add some pretty nice characteristics to your footage SOOC.


----------



## Danny_511 (Apr 12, 2013)

OLaA said:


> You should look into some vintage glass with EOS adapters.  Adapters can be found for around $6 each.  Vintage glass gives you a couple different advantages.  Quality glass at low cost, and the focus rings are usually a lot more suitable for video.  They also add some pretty nice characteristics to your footage SOOC.



Any recommendations? Im guessing a 50 1.4?


----------



## OLaA (Apr 12, 2013)

I currently using Mir-1B and Helios-44.  Helios is a 58mm f/2 and the Mir is a 37mm f/2.8.  Both have great optics and buttery smooth focus ring.  I picked up both with a vintage camera for $80 bucks in excellent shape.

*Both of these are m42 mount btw.


----------



## DomagojRukavina (May 19, 2016)

Sorry for bumping up this topic, but I'm new on this forum and I don't know where to post. 
So, I'm using Nikon d3200 and Sigma 17-50. I'm interested in swirly bokeh and flare in video, but also in photography. How to achieve this? I mean, with what lens? I heard that Helios 44-2 is good for that, but that it is not that compatible with Nikon and especially with low-end models (like mine) and that it can damage camera and so on. And I heard that 44-3 is a bit better because for Nikon, because of adapting thing. What are your opions?


----------



## scoop2622 (May 19, 2016)

Maybe the nifty 50 or you can get a canon 18-135 on ebay for under $250


----------



## SkyFox (Nov 6, 2016)

18-135 is a great general purpose lens for video. The AF is quiet and it gives you some flexibility in focal lengths.


----------

